# Multiple Dog Owners: Names with same initials...



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our Golden boys are Tucker and Tyson!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you plan it this way or did it just happen?


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Gabby & Gracie


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Started with Shadow (black lab mix), got Simon, (golden), who simply LOOKED like a Simon.

When we got Storm, we decided that we may as well keep with the "S" names....
So, Simon will sometimes come out as SHYmon, or Shadow will be called SIdow....

At least they're different colors, so when all else fails, I can say, "Black/Yellow/Brown dog!"


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We have Jasmine and Jasper (and Danny). I planned it that way. Jasper's rescue name was Zodo.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally and Tango


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Not here... my DH comes from a family that all the boys had names starting with 'T'. Need I say more?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

We had Jasmine when I discovered forums. I met Jules' breeder online on a forum and short story, turns out we are both named Martha and from the same small area in Iowa. One step farther, her grandmother, which was 104 and still living at the time, was my aunt! Small world huh?

Well she had a litter coming up and I as natural instinct would have it, wanted a puppy. Hubby was an immediate no so I only dreamed of puppy breath. Well my breeder was having a puppy party so this was a chance for me to fly back home to see family, meet my new friend, the breeder and meet some other girls from the forum.

OK, about the puppies! Of course they were darlings and over web cam I fell in love with the little orange ribbon boy. Him was always backwards, upside down or just off by himself. About a week old, the breeder started calling hom Orange Julius, hence the orange ribbon. I felt an anxiety come about me. Julius huh? 

Jasmine and Julius.

Julius and Jasmine.

Jazz & Jules.

Jules & Jazz.

OK, I suppose for now until his new owners claim him, he can be called Julius.

A few days later, hubby is asking about 'Orange Julius' Uhoh, he's referring to this pup with a name! Could it be? THEN I hear him asking Jazzy how she might feel about a baby brother!!! OMG!!! I think he's giving in!!!

End result, I sent this letter to my breeder....

Hi Julius, 
My name is MJ and I've sure had my eye on you for the past couple weeks! Such a handsome fella you are! You may have not had your eyes open first or even been the first to walk but you have always had your individuality! Your belly up poses, your turned around turns and the way you love snuggling with Mama Heather-Bear or simply being comfortable laying by yourself has simply captured my heart! 

When I first asked Daddy-O what he thought about having a new puppy in the house, it was a firm NO! While weeks went by, the answer was the same. Come your day of birth, still, No echoed in my ears as I dreamed of one day being a new puppy mommy. 

Almost two weeks after your arrival, you acquired a name. You were no longer just Orange boy, but you were now Julius! And it was then that Daddy-O started asking, "So what will it take to get Jules? How do you think Jasmine will feel about a new baby brother? So show me Jules again? Ok, he says, yeah, maybe I have been thinking about it a bit." 

Much conversation took place over the next few day. Pros vs Cons came from both me and Daddy-O. "Do it now BEFORE we get new carpet?, Wait till Jasmine is another year older? Is three dogs REALLY too many? Kennel costs, vet costs? Are we really ready to take this on. 

Are we really ready. Probably the hardest to answer once we take the emotions of 'puppy fever' out of the equation. What's going to be best for you Julius? Can we raise a well adjusted puppy? Are we ready to sacrifice a shoe or two? Perhaps even a couch cushion might be the teether of choice. 

Finally a well thought out decision was made. It was very important to us to make sure you have the best opportunities to be the best pupper you can be. To put our own selfishness and greed to the side, while painful, would surely open the way for you to be delivered to a most loving and deserving home. 

So with that all being said: Julius, my little puppy, Daddy-O and I would like to invite you to come live in Washington in your new forever home along with Jasmine and Artica. We're surely not the neatest people, but look forward to adding your golden fur to our already treasured collection of pupster bunnies. I'm sure we'll both make mistakes along the way but through those mistakes, we'll remember always that we are together! (And I bet you have a bunch of cyber aunties and uncles who will be quick to help us through any turmoils) 

So you talk it over with Mama Heather-Bear and Papa Cooper and see what they think. Then ask Mama Martha and Papa Rick and see if they think it's okay too, kay? 

Meanwhile my love, good night, sweet dreams, don't let the bed bugs bite! 


Your's truly, 
MJ and Daddy-O 


And that's the story of how I came to be the J&J crew.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

WOW!!! That's a REALLY great story! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I have Baylee, Beau and Baxter. Didn't plan for them to have all "B" names..it just sort of evolved. I was considering Jake for Baxter but another dog from his kennel has the same name and Baxter seemed to fit his personality...so Baxter it is.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO SO sweet. Yep... it was meant to be for your crew.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting thread. I just realized that NONE of our dogs (mine now or ours growing up) ever had the same initials: Rusty, Samantha, Reilly (oops, guess there are two R's), Pete, Keady, Bogey and Ace.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mojo and Maxie (and Mittens the cat) 

It was planned, but Maxie was already Max when we got her, which was ironic.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

We named Bailey, and then adopted Burgundy - already named...so it was just coincidence  And our guinea pig is Berta - we just liked that name and it happened to be a "B" as well!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I only have the one dog (so far!) but Molson's kitty sister is named Mindy. Not planned that way, it just happened! My mom named Mindy when we first got her 6 or 7 years ago and Molson's breeder actually named him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the Three T-s! Tiny, Toby, Tito!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch and Snobear*

Ken and I have Smooch (Rescued Golden Ret. ) and Snobear (Samoyed). 
We did look for a name with same initial.

Our two previous dogs, two Samoyeds, were Gizmo and Munchkin, though.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My girls cats and dog are Shelby, Samantha and Starr. And then I got Daisy. Couldnt change her name. I used to have Beau and Bama. And then I got Pawley. Thought about changing his name but it fit him so I couldnt change it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have never been one to have names with the same letter, kids or dogs. We knew so many families when our kids were young where the entire family had all the same letter!!!! 

So neither our dogs or our kids start with the same letter.
The closest we came were with Major Max Von Walzer and Sophie: they were both German names. : )


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

We've had multiple cats and dogs and Shannon and Sunshine just happened it wasn't planned.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My first two goldens were Tucker (at the bridge) and Tanner (9yrs.). I called them my T-N-T they were my dynamite duo. We now have a Cooper didn't stick with the same theme but loved the name Cooper.


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

Shiloh & Spirit. I didn't pick Spirit's name because it started with an "S". It just worked out that way. And then of course we have Rookie, I really didn't want 3 that started with the same letter.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

sophie and sadie (hannah and now olivia) always wanted to name a dog stella, i imagined myself running around yelling stella,stella, like in the streetcar named desire.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

My first golden named Casey. Second one we named Cody. Just a coincidence. Now we have Tucker and Murphy....just the names the family agreed upon at the time we acquired them.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Holmes and Honey.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

No same letters for me but I wanted to say that I LOVE the letter to Jules!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> No same letters for me but I wanted to say that I LOVE the letter to Jules!


Thank You Lisa!


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

We had Casey, Cobey and Cayman, all now at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Although Joey's big brother is of the feline race, our whole family (including mom, bro and I) are all J's. we have Jamila(me), Josh(bro),Jorgia(mom), Jesse James(kitty), and soon to be Joey Jax. It just seems to work like that for us


----------

